
Unreal Engine is struggling to remain relevant - pdeva1
http://movingfulcrum.com/unreal-engine-is-struggling-to-remain-relevant/
======
thedangler
Maybe so but they are still making a killing. They probably made 2.5 mil of
Rocket league sales alone.

